# My stomach after cheerios, please don't laugh..lol



## Silvercrest79

Okay I know Cheerios are probably REALLY low on the pole of things that are acceptable to eat in fact I'm sure to many here they wouldn't even be good enough to throw out for birds/dogs to eat.









When I eat a bowl of Cheerios with cows (only when desperate), rice, or almond milk, I feel HORRIBLE. Upset stomach, gassy, totally miserable. When I've grabbed a couple bites dry out of DD's baggy for the car I've started to get the same feeling.

Why only cheerios? It must be the wheat but why don't I have that bad of a reaction to other cereals/breads/pastas? I did notice that I felt a similar "after cheerios" feeling when I had some Hodgson Mill Organic Whole Wheat Pasta. I make bread with the Naturally White wheat flour and it doesn't bother me. I eat the Oatmeal Flaxseed Chocolate Chip cookies from a thread here and they don't bother me....









Could I be developing an intolerance for wheat? Please vote and if you have time, give me your thoughts.


----------



## caedmyn

Are there any preservatives or flavors or colors (artificial or "natural") in the Cheeriors? The WW pasta is probably just hard to digest...there are definitely better brands of ww pasta out there than Hodgson Mills, and brown rice pasta is eeasier to digest than ww pasta IMO.


----------



## Ruthla

Cheerios contain mostly oats, not wheat, and if you're getting the plain Cheerios, there are no weird additives. I know this because I used to buy Cheerios for my kids, back when we were getting WIC. Now I get Trader Joe's brand of cereal, because it's cheaper (TJ's doesn't accept WIC in my area, so I couldn't get their store brand with WIC checks.)

You could be developing an allergy/sensitivity to oats, or you might be reacting to the vitamin or mineral fortification. The vitamins added to "enriched" flour are much milder than what's added to cereal- maybe it's the iron?


----------



## Silvercrest79

Oh yeah duh! Guess it has been a while since I read the box.







: Hmm...maybe it is just the combination of vitamins. Needless to say I have had to stop eating them.

caedmyn: I imagine there are a lot better brands of WW pasta out there but where I live there isn't much variety. If you don't want the name brand or store brand of traditional pasta you aren't left with much.


----------



## Munki'sMom

Call me crazy but the same thing happens to me now!!!!!!! It never used to happen but last few times I've been gassy as heck, nasty taste in my mouth (sour stomach???), and it just made me sick. Seems everytime I eat cheerioes this happens to me! I've banned them all together because the sour stomach is just too much for me. lol


----------



## NatureMama3

there's baking soda in them (which can cause tummy upset in some people) and malted barley as well (which is an excitotoxin-those can cause stomach upset as well).

You might try getting your pasta online. Eden Foods makes delicious whole grain pastas (kamut and others).


----------



## TwinMom

Could it be the gluten in Cheerios and pasta? It doesn't seem like those should affect you and not the bread or cookies, though. It's a mystery, but I have a simple solution...don't eat Cheerios!







It might be interesting to see if you have the same reaction after eating an organic, natural version of Cheerios, I know there are several on the market.


----------



## nova22

I get like that after I eat Cheerio's too!!! No other cereal or grain does it to me, just Cheerio's. For a while I thought it was just the first meal of the day that made me queasy, but when I made oatmeal or granola, I felt fine. I've stopped eating them altogether and I feel so much better now. That stomach pain was intolerable, I wouldn't wish it on anyone.


----------



## Froggie

This is a long shot but it might be the corn - dd is allergic to reg. cheerios but can eat the Purely O's from Cascadian Farms because there is no corn


----------



## BeanLars4

This just happened to me a couple of days ago. But it wasn't with Cheerios it was with the Sesame Street cereals and I could barely work because of the cramping in my stomach. Cheerios do it to me too so don't get the Sesame Street cereals either.


----------

